# VDO Tacho verloren (Heroldsberg)



## Didi123 (26. Oktober 2008)

ich volldepp hab' heute meinen VDO MC 1.0 im südwesten bzw. westen (links unten bzw. links) von heroldsberg verloren!!
bin den als google earth file angehängten weg gefahren.

falls ihn zufällig einer unter der 10 cm dicken laubschicht findet, wäre es nett, wenn er mir bescheid geben würde...
der gesuchte tachokopf sieht so aus:







keine ahnung, wie das teil aus der halterung springen konnte - korrekt eingesetzt war er jedenfalls.


----------



## E36/8 (26. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du mal in Erlangen fährst hast du die Chace meine zwei VDO Tachos aufzusammeln, waren zwar nicht so edel aber besser als nix.
Zurück will ich sie nicht, fahr seidem ohne und komm genauso weit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (27. Oktober 2008)

ohne tacho weiß ich ja gar nicht, was ich beim winterpokal eintragen soll...!?


----------



## Brother (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi

Hab Gestern genau den gleichen Computer bei uns im Wald verloren.
Bei mir scheint die Halterung gebrochen zu sein. Leider ein Schwachpunkt bei diesem Gerät.

Gruss aus der Schweiz
Roger


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. Oktober 2008)

diese radcomputer sind doch alle ein gelump. wenn ich meinen hac4 endlich verliere, weine ich ihm sicher auch keine träne nach. nur die entsorgung dieses hightech-sondermülls in der botanik ist suboptimal :-(

m.


----------



## orchknurz (27. Oktober 2008)

mein ciclo liegt unterhalb der festung rothenberg bei schnaittach...will ihn auch nicht wieder haben....


----------



## mabi (27. Oktober 2008)

Brother schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hab Gestern genau den gleichen Computer bei uns im Wald verloren.
> Bei mir scheint die Halterung gebrochen zu sein. Leider ein Schwachpunkt bei diesem Gerät.
> ...



LOL 
war woll gestern ein schlechter tag für vdo

eben mal nachgeschaut meiner ist noch dran


----------



## Didi123 (27. Oktober 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> mein ciclo liegt unterhalb der festung rothenberg bei schnaittach...will ihn auch nicht wieder haben....



einen ciclo würde ich auch liegen lassen, aber mit dem vdo war ich sehr zufrieden!! 
und die halterung ist auch noch ok, ich glaub' ich bin irgendwie mit dem knie dagegen gekommen, als ich auf einer wurzel abgerutscht bin...


----------



## speedy_j (27. Oktober 2008)

eindeutig falsche reifenwahl. für den fehler musst jetzt auch gerade stehen. 

wenn du mal in einer wanderkarte den ungefähren ort eintragen könntest, dann kann ich mal schauen gehen. hab das gebiet ja vor der haustür. mit einem gps track kann ich nix anfangen.


----------



## Didi123 (27. Oktober 2008)

die wurzel war schräg und nass, da hätten vermutlich nur spikereifen was gebracht...

hier ist nochmal ein screenshot:






kann aber nicht sagen, wo ich das verloren haben könnte. den langen weg vom buchenbühl runter saß der tacho auf jeden fall noch in der halterung. dass er weg ist hab' ich erst gemerkt, als ich oben richtung kalchreuth wieder aus dem wald raus war - das ding kann also zwischen hundsmühle und waldrand überall liegen, ich glaub' das ist nicht der mühe wert... 
trotzdem danke für's angebot!


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. Oktober 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> die halterung ist auch noch ok ...



komisch, dass er dann weg is. 

vielleicht war's auch ein suizid.  immer wieder dieser reichswald ... 

m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (27. Oktober 2008)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> komisch, dass er dann weg is.



wieso komisch? kann doch gut sein, dass er aus der halterung schnappt, wenn ich mit dem knie dagegen kicke...


----------



## cafescup (27. Oktober 2008)

Meiner liegt irgendwo im Laub im Schönbuch (Nähe Herrenberg)

Die Halterung scheint nach einiger Zeit des Wechselns nachzulassen.

Ich verbuche es nun als schmerzhaften Verschleiß


Greetz Cafecup


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (27. Oktober 2008)

@ Didi

Hast deinen VDO schon wieder?

Ich komm ja aus Kalchreuth und bin dort in der Gegen nicht nur mitm Bike sondern auch mit meinem Spürhund auf Gassirunde unterwegs. Da bei dem Wetter nicht soo viele Leute dort unterwegs sind habe ich gute Chancen dein Teil zu finden.


----------



## Didi123 (27. Oktober 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> @ Didi
> 
> Hast deinen VDO schon wieder?
> 
> Ich komm ja aus Kalchreuth und bin dort in der Gegen nicht nur mitm Bike sondern auch mit meinem Spürhund auf Gassirunde unterwegs. Da bei dem Wetter nicht soo viele Leute dort unterwegs sind habe ich gute Chancen dein Teil zu finden.



nö, leider nicht.
ich war zwar vorhin nochmal mit festem schuhwerk und taschenlampe bewaffnet im wald nahe der hundsmühle, aber nach ca. 300 m waren unübersehbare und äußerst frische spuren von nachtaktivem schwarzwild auf dem trail, so dass ich mich kurzfristig zum taktischen rückzug entschlossen habe, ich weichei! 
 ich müsste jetzt wirklich völlig daneben liegen, aber ich meine die stelle, an der es mich wegen der rutschigen wurzel fast gemault hätte war irgendwo südlich der hundsmühle und der höhenangabe "344" (edit: der weg ist mit "blaukreuz" markiert). 
tendenziell aber eher im südlichen abschnitt, also zwischen der "344" und der bahnlinie, evtl. auch ein stückchen nördlich der gleise.
rad rutscht seitlich weg und mit dem knie den tacho aus der halterung geschnippt (ist auf dem vorbau montiert), oder so ähnlich...könnte so ungefähr gewesen sein.

und danke für eure mühe, jungs!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi Didi,

ich hab heute morgen mal deine Route abgefahren, war ne gute Gelegenheit mein HT mal wieder zu entstauben. 
Ich war mit deinem Kartenausdruck unterwegs und hab immer angehalten damit ich auch exakt auf dem richtigen Weg bin.
Bin von Kalchreuth oberhalb der Tongrube in den Wald bis zur Höhenagabe "344"  und wieder zurück. Durch den Regen, den vereinzelten Wurzeln und laubbedeckten Wegen konnte man eh nicht schnell fahren, somit hatte ich viel viel Zeit um Ausschau zu halten. (hab ja 2Std gebraucht 
Aber außer dreckige Klamotten und ein verschlammtes Fahrrad habe ich nichts erreicht, sorry. 
Wenn die Wildschweine jetzt konstanter rennen und und gezielter ihr Fressen ausbuddeln, dann wissen wir wer dein VDO hat.
Ne aber mal im Ernst, es waren (entgegen meinen Erwartungen) schon so viele Jogger, Radfahrer und Spaziergänger mit Hunden in der Gegend unterwegs(bei dem Sauwetter), vielleicht hat wer was im Fundbüro bzw. im Rathaus in Heroldsberg abgegeben.


Bürgeramt, *Fundamt*, Gewerbewesen, Ferienprogramm
Frau Bittner
Telefon: 0911/518 57 - 16
Fax: 0911/518 57 - 40

Frau Lang
Telefon: 0911/518 57 - 17
Fax: 0911/518 57 - 40


----------



## Didi123 (29. Oktober 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Hi Didi...



wahnsinn, du bist ja spitze! 
ich muss mal irgendwann bei euch mitfahren, dann geb' ich dir ein bier aus.
danke für deine bemühungen!

gruß, didi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (3. November 2008)

Hey,
habe gerade meinen sigma bc2006mhr verloren. er liegt zwischen tiergarten-birkenssee und röthenbach(überwiegend autobahn)-werde morgen früh die strecke nochmal fahren...falls ihn jemand findet gibts ne belohnung...
gruß flo


----------



## Didi123 (4. November 2008)

du hast kein glück mit den dingern, was...?! ;-)


----------

